# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Valentines Day Dedication Thread

## Guest

I will start (and no, it's not my usual subjects).

For @Trinnity

----------


## Guest

@Network...just for you, baby.  Just for you.  

**hook 'em horns**

----------


## Guest

For @The XL




Hopefully it will remind you of me.  LOL.

----------

The XL (02-14-2013)

----------


## Network

> @Network...just for you, baby.  Just for you.  
> 
> **hook 'em horns**


<heart melts>

It is catchy.  I'm a closet Gaga....and Opera fan.

This one's for Patrick Batman.

----------



----------


## Guest

It's the conditioning.  You probably also wear Mickey Mouse glasses, @Network.

----------


## Guest

The Binks gets one more




for @The XL

----------


## The XL

I get two?  I feel special.  

 :Smile:

----------


## Network

I wear part of a Mr. Snuffleupagus stuffed animal every Valentines Day.  See what _they_ done did?

Better Pumpkins IMO.  Gets me Floaty and it's Lovey.

----------


## Guest

For @The Real American Thinker 

This song is totally him.  Happy Valentine's Day, sweetie.

----------


## Guest

For @Maximatic --cuz deep down I think he could possibly be a bit ghetto like me  :Wink:

----------

The XL (02-14-2013)

----------


## Guest

@Coolwalker...I'll let it speak for itself.

----------


## Guest

@Fearandloathing

You're quite possibly almost as cool as this:

----------


## Guest

@OceanloverOH




@Calypso




Dunno why...this seems like something you'd do.   :Big Grin:

----------

OceanloverOH (02-14-2013)

----------


## Network

This is the video game theme song when @The XL and I fight the drones with Double Dragon moves.  You get at least 3 bro-man.

----------

The XL (02-14-2013)

----------


## Guest

@Paperback Writer

Hope this one takes you back a bit

----------


## Fearandloathing

Story of my life...





And Canadian too....

----------


## Guest

@GrassrootsConservative

----------


## The XL

> This is the video game theme song when @The XL and I fight the drones with Double Dragon moves.  You get at least 3 bro-man.


I got a pretty sick vertical jump for a white boy, 35 inches, but I'm gonna have to work on it more to fight those drones.  Maybe I'll just shoot a Kamehameha at them instead.  That'd be easier.

----------

Network (02-14-2013)

----------


## Guest

@roadmaster



 @garyo




you seem that cool  :Wink:

----------

garyo (02-14-2013)

----------


## Guest

@Ethereal

not that he's on here anymore but..._someone told me long ago there's a calm before the storm...

_

----------


## garyo

Thanks Rinnie, very thoughtful I love the Stones, grew up on them, seen them, my favorite's over the years were the Stones, Robin Trower and Lou Reed, Happy Valentines Day.

----------



----------


## Network

@Rina_Dragonborn

Thought you'd like where this Allman Bro is now.  Watched them kill it live 2 years ago.

I find goodness in every form of music.  I recognize the best of it and poopoo the rest.   :Wink:

----------



----------


## Trinnity

The sun rises and sets of my dear husband....and if anyone disagrees with me, I'll punch 'em in the mouth!

----------

Network (02-14-2013)

----------


## Guest

> @Rina_Dragonborn
> 
> Thought you'd like where this Allman Bro is now.  Watched them kill it live 2 years ago.
> 
> I find goodness in every form of music.  I recognize the best of it and poopoo the rest.



Awww, awesome!  I love Southern Rock.  I couldn't pick a favorite Allman Bros cuz they're all so good.

----------


## Guest

@countryboy




@St_James

----------

countryboy (02-15-2013)

----------


## Coolwalker

> @Coolwalker...I'll let it speak for itself.


Sorry, I don't click on videos.

----------


## Guest

> Sorry, I don't click on videos.


It's all good.  Just the thought that counts.

----------

Network (02-14-2013)

----------


## Network

@Trinnity, my dearest Matrix maiden
Whoa now!

----------


## Guest

@kilgram

----------

kilgram (02-14-2013)

----------


## Guest

And for someone special out there...

----------


## Network

@translate and @vigilantcitizen

----------


## Trinnity

> @Trinnity, my dearest Matrix maiden
> Whoa now!


Oh yeah? Keep it up. I'll put you over my knee and spank you til your bottom is red as a chili pepper. I promise you it'll hurt. And I'll like that. <kicks the closest piece of furniture>

----------

Network (02-14-2013)

----------


## Network

> Oh yeah? Keep it up. I'll put you over my knee and spank you til your bottom is red as a chili pepper. I promise you it'll hurt. And I'll like that. <kicks the closest piece of furniture>



I Fink Ur Freaky and I Like U A Lot

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> For @The Real American Thinker 
> 
> This song is totally him.  Happy Valentine's Day, sweetie.


Thanks love <3

----------



----------


## garyo

Promises, promises.

----------


## Guest

For @The XL,  @Network, and @Polly Kong  (yes, I did)




The Binks will like the video

----------

Network (02-14-2013),Polly Kong (02-15-2013),The XL (02-14-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

Also, CCR = the voice of god

----------



----------


## Network

> For @The XL,  @Network, and @Polly Kong  (yes, I did)
> 
> The Binks will like the video


Oh, no you dinnnt, link me with Poly!

Good video tho.  

My communist manifesto forbids people from dying their hair or dressing in black.

----------



----------


## Fearandloathing

And this dear Rina is dedicated to you this Valentine's day....



 @Rina_Dragonborn

"Remember what we've said,
 and done and felt about each other,
oh babe, have mercy. 
Don't let the past,
remind us of what we are not now,
 I am not dreaming. 
I am yours, you are mine,
 you are what you are, you make it hard.

Tearing yourself away from me now,
 you are free and I am crying. 
This does not mean I don't love you,
 I do, that's forever, yes, and for always.
I am yours, you are mine,
you are what you are, you make it hard."


This was released four and a half decades ago....

----------



----------


## Guest

And this is for my first "web friend", @webrockk

**I'm hoping he'll picture me dancing around my hippie garden in a year**





...and visit.

----------

webrockk (02-15-2013)

----------


## Fearandloathing

If there was a soulful song Jerry and Co. ever did it was Sugar Magnolia....

Now that's south......

But what most people don't know is that Jerry Garcia was likely the greatest steel pedal guitar player ever....

and can be heard doing his thing on Jefferson Airplane's first two albums, Buffalo Springfield's first, along with CSN&Y, Brewer & Shipley's Tarkia and on..

In case you don't recall, Brewer & Shipley were a Toronto band with this as their first hit...\




It was so "nice" the fascist censors didn't realize it was a drug reference....

Duh.....wtf did they think "one toke ove the line...sweet Jesus! meant?  That we lost our fucking luggage!


O yeah, sweet Jesus you make fine herb!

----------



----------


## The XL

> For @The XL,  @Network, and @Polly Kong  (yes, I did)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Binks will like the video


Final Fantasy 7.

----------



----------


## Guest

What Bob Dylan said about him being true "Americana" music is so true...just an incredible musician.

----------


## Fearandloathing

When you have some gypsy blood in you

And the full moon calls from across the mountains..

well..

You simply have to obey the call of the night..

Ride on...



 @Rina_Dragonborn

----------



----------


## OceanloverOH

> @OceanloverOH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Calypso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a fun, original thread, Rinnie!  And of course, for me, you know it *had* to be the Beatles.  I've never seen that little video before; some nice closeups of my lovely Mr. McCartney.   :Dankk2:

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> When you have some gypsy blood in you
> 
> And the full moon calls from across the mountains..
> 
> well..
> 
> You simply have to obey the call of the night..
> 
> Ride on...
> ...


I love Loreena McKennitt!

----------


## Fearandloathing

> I love Loreena McKennitt!


She is from near my home town....she is from Stratford, Ontario, just about a 20 minute drive from Kitchener......Yeah I have all of her stuff....

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> She is from near my home town....she is from Stratford, Ontario, just about a 20 minute drive from Kitchener......Yeah I have all of her stuff....


My wife is neo-pagan, got me into her.

----------


## Guest

I am dedicating this one to myself right now...feeling melancholy and missing...just...missing




_Been so long since I seen your face
or felt a part of this human race
I've been living out of this here suitcase for way too long
A man needs something he can hold onto
A nine pound hammer or a woman like you
Either one of them things will do
Jolene
I ain't about to go straight
It's too late
I found myself face down in the ditch
Booze in my hair
Blood on my lips
A picture of you, holding a picture of me
In the pocket of my blue jeans
Still don't know what love means
Still don't know what love means
Jolene
_

----------

webrockk (02-15-2013)

----------


## The XL

Things will get better, Rina.

----------


## Guest

> Things will get better, Rina.


They don't always, Binks.  Sometimes they get worse.




_She's a good girl, loves her mamma 
Loves Jesus and America too,  
She's a good girl, crazy bout Elvis 
Loves horses and her boyfriend too, yeh yeh...  

It's a long day. livin' in Reseda 
There's a free way running through the yard 
I'm a bad boy 'cause I don't even miss her 
I'm a bad boy for breaking her heart 

And I'm free,  
Free fallin, fallin,  
And I'm free,  
Free fallin, fallin 

All the vampires, walkin' through the valley 
They move west down Ventura Blvd. 
And all the bad boys are standing in the shadows 
And the good girls are home with broken hearts. 

And I'm free,  
Free fallin, fallin,  
Now I'm free,  
Free fallin, fallin_

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> I am dedicating this one to myself right now...feeling melancholy and missing...just...missing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Been so long since I seen your face
> or felt a part of this human race
> I've been living out of this here suitcase for way too long
> A man needs something he can hold onto
> ...


"You can shed tears that she is gone,
Or smile because she has lived.
You can close your eyes and pray that she'll come back,
Or you can open your eyes and see all she's left.
Your heart can be empty because you can't see her,
Or you can be full of the love you shared.
You can turn your back on tomorrow and live yesterday,
Or you can be happy for tomorrow because of yesterday.
You can remember her only that she is gone,
Or you can cherish her memory and let it live on.
You can cry and close your mind, 
Be empty and turn your back.
Or you can do what she'd want:
Smile, open your eyes, love and go on."
- David Harkins, British poet and painter, born 1958

----------



----------


## The XL

I can't worry about a song or what may have happened to someone else.  Ain't nobody got time for that.  

But when it comes to you, specifically, things will get better.  Bet on it.

----------


## webrockk

How Sweet you are, Roo... Happy 5 minutes into the day after Valentines day! 

I dedicate this to your finding it in your hippy garden...

----------



----------


## Guest

@webrockk

I just love ya!  Thanks.  Hopefully you'll visit me in my hippie garden.

----------


## webrockk

> @webrockk
> 
> I just love ya!  Thanks.  Hopefully you'll visit me in my hippie garden.


Absolutely!  Hey, we can do hippy timeshares......my hippy hacienda on the river for your hippy garden in the hills  :Smile:

----------


## Guest

> Absolutely!  Hey, we can do hippy timeshares......my hippy hacienda on the river for your hippy garden in the hills


Let's hook it up!

----------


## Polly Kong

My guy broke up with me the day before Valentine's. I therefore dedicate this belated Valentine's Day gift to America. Nothing could be more romantic than what you're about to listen to. (Especially beginning at the 2 minute mark.)




Now you _know_ I love you America!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Guest

@Polly Kong

you are my nemesis, and I imagine I am yours, but I respect you and am sorry to hear about the boyfriend.  I, too, have a story that is similar but it may go in reverse.  Should you come to Little Odessa I'll take you out for vodka.

----------

Polly Kong (02-15-2013)

----------


## Guest

hair 13.jpg
 @The XL

But with blue streaks...Drew (@Paperback Writer picked it out)

----------


## The XL

> Attachment 344
>  @The XL
> 
> But with blue streaks...Drew (@Paperback Writer picked it out)


That looks awesome.  Nice.

----------


## Paperback Writer

Luv,

if you hadn't sent me out that night I would have played this one for your personally.  It fits how I feel.  Happy Belated Valentines Day.

----------


## Guest

> Luv,
> 
> if you hadn't sent me out that night I would have played this one for your personally.  It fits how I feel.  Happy Belated Valentines Day.



What I said to you just now is true.   :Smile:

----------


## Network



----------



----------


## Network



----------

